# Royal Beach & Tennis Club



## Happytravels (Aug 16, 2008)

We have reservations first week in Sept.  I was wondering if anyone has been there lately, reveiws are very old (three years). 

Also what rooms do you recommend?  There are no room numbers on my reservations thru RCI.  When should we call?  Or should we??? 

Anyone with some pictures of the place inside or out would be great too!!  

TIA


----------



## Catira (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi, we will actually be at the Royale next week. When I booked it, I was told they were doing some construction due to Hurricane Dolly. Not sure if you are aware that South Padre Island was affected by this hurricane. Well let you know what the resort was like next weekend.


----------



## Happytravels (Aug 17, 2008)

I did know about the hurricane as we live in Texas too.  They are to reopen on the 22 Aug.  I did see some pictures but they where from 2005.  

Thanks for giving us a heads up and do send some pictures and info if you can.  



Catira said:


> Hi, we will actually be at the Royale next week. When I booked it, I was told they were doing some construction due to Hurricane Dolly. Not sure if you are aware that South Padre Island was affected by this hurricane. Well let you know what the resort was like next weekend.


----------



## dcmoony (Aug 18, 2008)

Marilyn and Michael from Texas, I have some pictures from 2005. At that time I think they had just put in the new furniture. I will be there 2nd of November. I will be able to up date my pictures but that will not help you. They seem to take care of the place but I too am wondering what the storm had done. I think Hop is going to be down there around the same time. For us it is just a place to sleep at night we do not spend any time indoors while we are there. So as long as the bed is comfy I'm good. Hope you all have a good time. Let us know how the place is.


----------



## Hophop4 (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes, we have plans to get together.  Will take lots of pics for ya.


----------



## Catira (Aug 20, 2008)

*Resort not open!!*

Well, we were all glad to be heading over to South Padre Island... arrived promptly at 4 p.m. to the Royale then the nightmare began!! When we approached the front gate and informed the guard we had a reservation and wanted to check-in we were informed that the Royale wasn't open for business due to Hurricane Dolly. We were then informed to do a U-Turn and get our reservartion resolved with RCI. I saw several cars right behind and assume they also had reservations there. I immediately called RCI and asked what had happened and was informed that the Royale was mistakenly put as available on the computer system. A representative would call me back.. wait time... maximum 2 hrs.:annoyed: Approximately 30 minutes later received a phone call from RCI Supervisor.. she apologized and said the best they could do would be to reimburse for $150.00 a night. At that point all we wanted to do was get to a room and hit the beach. Found a La Quinta hotel for $154 plus tax. 

Please call the Royale prior to your arrival and make sure they are open for business.. save yourself a headache and disappointment.


----------



## Hophop4 (Aug 21, 2008)

I thought the Royale was not suppose to open until August 22nd.

I just called Royale and they are opening up tomorrow.    good news!!


----------



## Catira (Aug 21, 2008)

Glad to hear that others vacation plans will not be affected at the Royale. We had a great day at Sclitterbahn with our children. Have a great vacation..Liza


----------



## Hophop4 (Aug 21, 2008)

Catira said:


> Glad to hear that others vacation plans will not be affected at the Royale. We had a great day at Sclitterbahn with our children. Have a great vacation..Liza



Are you checking in the Royale tomorrow? 

We don't go until Sept. 5th.


----------



## Catira (Sep 8, 2008)

*How's the Royale??*

Hi, I hope you are having a great time at the Royale. How was the resort affected by Huricane Dolly? If you get a chance please post some pics


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 8, 2008)

I haven't seen any hurricane damage guess it is all repaired now.  They are suppose to be doing some painting or outside work but we are getting some light rain right now.  The weekend weather was really nice.  I'm sure it will clear up later.  I can't post any pics right now I am using dial up it's too slow.


----------

